# Apple now admit there are iphone 5 battery issues.



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I found out that Apple are replacing battery's on the iPhone 5 because of poor performance yet mines not in the serial number range they say is affected! What a load of bull***t. The forums have been blowing up over on Apple forums with stupid amounts of people with the same issue as me yet they tell me mines not affected. Funny that because my battery is lucky if it lasts 5hrs with zero calls made and lucky if it last 1hr making calls or using Internet. I hate these d***s even more than I did before. The genius was a cocky little s**t. basically said tuff luck ain't nothing you can do.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I just got a new 5s and I use internet, phone calls, etc and as long as the apps in the background are closed I can go all day with it and bars at about 1/2 mark.

Maybe because its new, but the amount of usage and amount of data downloads will definitely drain the battery much faster.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow... Mine has been pretty decent, as long as I'm not in a weak signal area, it has no problem draining...

But, I get a new battery! Thanks BC :thumbup:


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

Dang BC breath deep.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I been browsing some comments sections and forums and looks like there's a lot of pissed people. My phone has been awful from almost the start with battery life. Yet what a surprise mines not included. Seems like there's many other like me who's phones ain't included in recall yet everyone who's phones are included don't have battery. Gotta remember though these are Apple fanboy sites so many people won't even admit to have problems.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

My 5S is just fine. It's about 3 months old, so the problem may have been resolved by then.

Tom


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I just bought one Friday. How do I find out if mine is one of the ones? It literally wouldn't turn on Thursday night.

I'm using my broken 5c now


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> I found out that Apple are replacing battery's on the iPhone 5 because of poor performance yet mines not in the serial number range they say is affected! What a load of bull***t. The forums have been blowing up over on Apple forums with stupid amounts of people with the same issue as me yet they tell me mines not affected. Funny that because my battery is lucky if it lasts 5hrs with zero calls made and lucky if it last 1hr making calls or using Internet. I hate these d***s even more than I did before. The genius was a cocky little s**t. basically said tuff luck ain't nothing you can do.


Not related to phones. I had some bad finish. Bitched about it with my buddy through text. Found out there was a recall on a line of S/N of the finish but didn't include mine. I showed him the texts and he said yup, those are the symptoms. Gave me 2 gallons for the one I bought.

Apple should be so good.

And another reason to buy a phone with a removable battery.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

But side not bc. I got an after market battery that had really good reviews, and it came with the tool kit shipped for $22


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

There's also another 2 recalls on the 5's too. There's a power button issue and a camera issue as well as the battery issue. I have had my power button not work a few times because it turns of from going flat so often. 

put your phones serial number into this. https://ssl.apple.com/support/iphone5-battery/


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> But side not bc. I got an after market battery that had really good reviews, and it came with the tool kit shipped for $22


I have heard people online say they changed them their self. Just that i aint a big fan of Li-po packs that aint OEM. they are a fire waiting to happen.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Not related to phones. I had some bad finish. Bitched about it with my buddy through text. Found out there was a recall on a line of S/N of the finish but didn't include mine. I showed him the texts and he said yup, those are the symptoms. Gave me 2 gallons for the one I bought.
> 
> Apple should be so good.
> 
> And another reason to buy a phone with a removable battery.


Yeah the removable battery is way better than a soldered pack. 

I still have yet to experience Apples awesome customer service for my self. The only people i hear say it's good are the ultimate fanboys. Their must be a secret code word you give to the genius like "i love steve jobs" or something :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Well im trying to contact them again and now they wont talk to me unless i pay $19. Been here before and just gave up but you think it gets you better service paying the $19?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Well im trying to contact them again and now they wont talk to me unless i pay $19. Been here before and just gave up but you think it gets you better service paying the $19?


I always just go to the apple store at the mall


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I do the same, just stop at the store when I'm out that way. Never had a service or assistance issue, then again only once needing service since the iPhone was introduced is a small sampling. 

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I was in DC few weeks ago. went in the store to get them to look at the phone. Earliest appointment they had was 5hrs out but they said because my phones out of warranty i would have to pay $79.99 to fix the issue. There was no recall then though. 

Even on the phone to them today they said the diagnostics on my phone show battery life is good. I was like wtf so this is normal having to charge my phone 3x a day. He and she said yes lol

what gets to me more than anything is i have spoke to these lot at their tech support prob 5x about this battery issue and every time they tell me to update the software and that will fix it. again today they said update it and it will fix it. It's like they are programmed robots.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I charge my iPhone once a day---maybe, if I remember.

Then again I don't spent much time on it while I'm working. Maybe check my email, glance at the forums once or twice a day. Got to many things to do to be playing with a phone. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I was in DC few weeks ago. went in the store to get them to look at the phone. Earliest appointment they had was 5hrs out but they said because my phones out of warranty i would have to pay $79.99 to fix the issue. There was no recall then though.
> 
> Even on the phone to them today they said the diagnostics on my phone show battery life is good. I was like wtf so this is normal having to charge my phone 3x a day. He and she said yes lol
> 
> what gets to me more than anything is i have spoke to these lot at their tech support prob 5x about this battery issue and every time they tell me to update the software and that will fix it. again today they said update it and it will fix it. It's like they are programmed robots.


Have you updated the software?

Tom


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

That sounds like what my old Android did, I would've been lucky to get one hour of use. I hope the iphone 6 doesn't have that problem. The iPhone 4 you can get two days of battery life easy. I'm afraid the 6 will be less.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Have you updated the software?
> 
> Tom


lol yes 5x


----------



## BrentD (Nov 22, 2013)

I bought and OEM battery and a tool kick and changed my battery in 10 mins. It would die in about 6 hours before and now lasts 2 days. If you are a bit handy it's worth it. I think the battery was $5.50 can along with another $10 for the kit. Replaced my GFs battery and smashed screen with the same kit. I found the hardest thing to do was remove the battery after the phone is taken apart because it is taped in there and you have to pull a tab to get it out and I didn't want to phuck it up. There are lots of videos out there to instruct you.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

BrentD said:


> I bought and OEM battery and a tool kick and changed my battery in 10 mins. It would die in about 6 hours before and now lasts 2 days. If you are a bit handy it's worth it. I think the battery was $5.50 can along with another $10 for the kit. Replaced my GFs battery and smashed screen with the same kit. I found the hardest thing to do was remove the battery after the phone is taken apart because it is taped in there and you have to pull a tab to get it out and I didn't want to phuck it up. There are lots of videos out there to instruct you.


https://www.ifixit.com

https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone+5+Teardown/10525


----------



## gfs (May 7, 2015)

There is much more than battery problems existing within Apple products...


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

gfs said:


> There is much more than battery problems existing within Apple products...


Such as?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Please, no Android/Apple wars.

I will shut the thread down.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

Leo G said:


> Please, no Android/Apple wars.
> 
> I will shut the thread down.


I think that would be a good idea.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

All phones and all carries have their quirks and problems. Some minor, some glaring. A problem to one person is a solution to another on occasion.


----------

